# Body Sprays



## LJA (Jul 24, 2009)

Can someone point me in a direction for recipes and a GOOD jumping off point for making body sprays, please?  My daughter uses it like it's crack.
Thanks guys...


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you want a dry spray?  An oily one?  Do you want to use a preservative?


----------



## LJA (Jul 24, 2009)

Umm...no, not anything oily, I guess.  I have no real issues with preservatives.  I use them.  Thanks.


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2009)

The easiest is way is to use cyclo 98% and FO 2%.  I love it with 49% Cyclo, 49% Oil and 2 % FO.

If you want to make one alcohol based or water based you'll need a preservative and a separate emulsifier.


----------



## LJA (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome.  Thanks, Deda!  Do you have an oil recommendation?


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2009)

FCO is good, so is Apricot or Sweet Almond.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Deda, can you tell me what cyclo is? Tried to search google but came up with medicines  :?


----------



## KSL (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there a list of "codes" on this site? 
I haven't come accross one yet... but that doesn't mean there isn't one.. lol

LOL on the "uses it like crack" =P


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 24, 2009)

here it is:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4437


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2009)

for oils I like sunflower blended with jojoba or coconut oil.  you won't want anything heavy like olive oil, methinks.


----------



## LJA (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Deda (Jul 24, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Hi Deda, can you tell me what cyclo is? Tried to search google but came up with medicines  :?



Cyclo = Cyclomethicone, Cyclopentasiloxane or Cyclohexasiloxane.  All types of liquid silicone.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 24, 2009)

I am with Deda that I use FCO in mine with Cyclo.  I also add some IPM as well and my customers love them.  Have some good labels on the bottles or test them because they can be hard on them.

Bruce


----------



## LJA (Jul 30, 2009)

Bigmoose said:
			
		

> I am with Deda that I use FCO in mine with Cyclo.  I also add some IPM as well and my customers love them.  Have some good labels on the bottles or test them because they can be hard on them.
> 
> Bruce



Do you have any recommendations?  I think I wanna go with clear....


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 31, 2009)

I use clear labels on my lotions.  I had a body spray that leaked just a little and it was like an eraser.  Totally took it off where ever it touched.  These were clear labels printed on a laser printer.  I have new label stock for them but have not had the chance to test them yet.

Bruce


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 4, 2009)

I use rbo when I used cyclo.


----------



## LJA (Aug 21, 2009)

I got my new cyclo from BCN, and had no trouble.  Worked great!  Thanks for all the help!  Now to find labels!  :shock:


----------



## craftymommy (Jul 5, 2014)

yes what is cyclo , i was wondering also, and what oil do you use?


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 5, 2014)

craftymommy said:


> yes what is cyclo , i was wondering also, and what oil do you use?


Perhaps read the whole topic? Your answers are in there.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 5, 2014)

For my daughter and myself, just for fragrance, NOT for selling, I just use ethyl alcohol (sometimes called pure or grain), water, and just a small amount of fragrance.  It does separate so you need to shake the bottle but it is cheap and it is stuff I keep on hand. So for 2oz bottle I'd use 1.25oz of alcohol, about .3oz of fragrance and then I top off the bottle with water. If the alcohol is kept at 55% or higher I don't add a preservative and have never had any mold. Usually we use it so fast it wouldn't have a chance anyway but one we didn't like was over 8 months old in a clear bottle with no problems.

I only add other things when I don't want the ingredients to separate (when selling them).


----------

